#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Κατάτμηση: Κατάτμηση γηπέδου με βιομηχανικό κτήριο

## Aldebaran57

Επί παραλιακού αγροτεμαχίου εκτός ΖΟΕ, εμβαδού 10.6 στρ. με πρόσωπο σε επαρχιακή οδό περίπου 84 μ. υπάρχει ισόγειο κτίσμα 750 μ2 για το οποίο έχει εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια περί το 1977 ως βιομηχανικό κτήριο.
Όμορα υπάρχει άλλο αγροτεμάχιο, τουλάχιστον 30 στρ., με εγκαταστάσεις πετραιολαιοειδών, του οποίου ο ιδιοκτήτης θα ήθελε να αγοράσει μόνο το παραλιακό τμήμα του πρώτου αγροτεμαχίου σε όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερο εμβαδόν (άνευ προσώπου σε δρόμο και χωρίς το κτήριο) και να το συνενώσει με το δικό του. Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ να είχα την άποψή σας συνάδελφοι.

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ακόμα επί των ανωτέρω ότι:
Αναφέρθηκα στο γεγονός ότι είμαστε σε αγροτεμάχιο εκτός ΖΟΕ, άρα ισχύει το Π.Δ. της 24/31 Μαίου 1985 (ΦΕΚ Δ' 270). 

Σ'  ότι αφορά το όμορο προς ανατολικά γήπεδο του ιδιοκτήτη που επιθυμεί να  προβεί στην αγορά τμήματος του ανωτέρω, σ' αυτό βεβαίως υπάρχουν  δεξαμενές καυσίμων με άδεια λειτουργίας.

Περιγραφικά το προς  κατάτμηση γήπεδο των 10.6 στρ. συνορεύει βόρεια με επαρχιακό σε πρόσωπο   περίπου 84 μ., νότια με αιγιαλό σε τεθλ. περίπου 80 μ., ανατολικά με  γήπεδο εγκαταστάσεων καυσίμων υποψήφιου αγοραστή σε τεθλ. περίπου 120 μ.  και δυτικά όμοια σε τεθλ. περίπου 120 μ. με ιδιοκτησία τρίτου.

Το υπάρχον βιομηχανικό κτήριο (που πάντως εδώ και χρόνια ανέστειλε την λειτουργία του ως βιομηχανικό, παρ' ότι η άδειά του εκδόθηκε ως βιομηχανικό, κατασκευής βρεφικών πανών) σ' αυτό βρίσκεται περίπου από 10-15 μ. από τον επαρχιακό.Σήμερα το κτίριο αυτό λειτουργεί κατά τμήμα του ως εργαστήριο  ξυλουργικής και κατά το υπόλοιπο ως αποθήκη.

----------

